# Creek Fishing for Bass and I catch a surprise species



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I was fishing today in a small creek going after bass. Throwing the smaller sized big joshy swimbaits. The water was slightly stained and the fishing was tough. It was a decent day overall but ended with a slight pain in my finger. Go watch what happens and ends up causing some slight discomfort in my left hand! Nothing better than some light gear and creek bass fishing in the dog days of summer!

Also, what is everyone's favorite Joshy swimbait to throw in creeks? I feel like the sand shiner is a good choice being a natural presentation!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Need to hold those cats from the bottom side to avoid the barbs


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Bass Candy is the Big Joshy Swimbait I use the most .


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Bluegillin' said:


> Need to hold those cats from the bottom side to avoid the barbs


I learned the hard way. lol


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

faycofishin said:


> Bass Candy is the Big Joshy Swimbait I use the most .


I still have some left!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I learned the hard way. lol


Trust me, I have learned too many things the hard way


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bogjoshys in creeks,I like the natural colors. Then if they dint work I go pink or chartreuse.... 
I really like the joshy crawls in the creeks/rivers. They catch everything! Any color!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Dont you Southern Boys worry about snakes walkin around in crap like that ??
We dont have such things up here on the Maumee Just those nasty water snakes Not poisonous
but they sure are mean Blue racers ,garter snakes and such Nothin like copperheads and rattlers Id be to busy lookin at the ground to fish !!! LOL


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Dont you Southern Boys worry about snakes walkin around in crap like that ??
> We dont have such things up here on the Maumee Just those nasty water snakes Not poisonous
> but they sure are mean Blue racers ,garter snakes and such Nothin like copperheads and rattlers Id be to busy lookin at the ground to fish !!! LOL



Oh yeah I always worry about snakes ! I have seen more water snakes this year then ever before. One guy who allows people to fish his private pond that has huge bass and catfish stopped allowing people over after finding rattlesnake last weekend. 

So yeah its a worry I do more kayak fishin but even taking my yak to the water im always looking for them. 

Up North though you guys water snakes are huge when I went to Put in bay stopped at a light house walked near a building and there were like 7 and I almost stepped on them freaked me out . Took off running lol


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Bogjoshys in creeks,I like the natural colors. Then if they dint work I go pink or chartreuse....
> I really like the joshy crawls in the creeks/rivers. They catch everything! Any color!


I need to get me some Joshy Crawls!!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Dont you Southern Boys worry about snakes walkin around in crap like that ??
> We dont have such things up here on the Maumee Just those nasty water snakes Not poisonous
> but they sure are mean Blue racers ,garter snakes and such Nothin like copperheads and rattlers Id be to busy lookin at the ground to fish !!! LOL


Yea they go through my head constantly while I am out wondering the creeks and streams lol


----------

